# when do puppies loose teeth



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi all
as you probably know i have 2 toy poodles.mia 9 months and kai 7 months.i have found a few teeth around the house and i'm not sure who the belong to.
the other thing is, kai has a second 2 teeth at the bottom front, a bit like some kids do before their 2nd teeth come through.is this normal? will the baby ones come out natualy?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> hi all
> as you probably know i have 2 toy poodles.mia 9 months and kai 7 months.i have found a few teeth around the house and i'm not sure who the belong to.
> the other thing is, kai has a second 2 teeth at the bottom front, a bit like some kids do before their 2nd teeth come through.is this normal? will the baby ones come out natualy?


A puppy can start losing teeth from 6 to 7 months of age although the age differs in different breeds. The Permanant teeth should push the baby teeth out, so if you look in your dogs mouths you should be able to see who has lost the teeth.
Occasionally the deciduous teeth do not fall out. This is called "retained deciduous teeth." This can lead to problems as the two teeth try to occupy the same area causing the new permanent tooth to erupt at an abnormal angle or in an abnormal position. 
I never leave Decidious teeth any longer than 8 months especially if the adult teeth look as if they are coming in at different angles as I show my dogs and need good mouths


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, My dog Tia had to get a retained puppy tooth removed at the vets as it did not fall out when her new tooth appeared.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks for the replies..i will give kai a couple of weeks and if he has'nt lost the 2 extra front teeth i'll take him to see the vet.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> thanks for the replies..i will give kai a couple of weeks and if he has'nt lost the 2 extra front teeth i'll take him to see the vet.


yes they will probably fall out soon my dog was like this for about a month and they fell out just keep you eye on it mine got hers out with chewing a pigs ear


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW 
I never even considered that a dogs baby teeth fall out , weird when my Grandaughters teeth are starting to now (she's 5) 
I should have connected the two 

Toffees 4 1/2 months old now , when will he start getting his adult teeth ?


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Flynn my standard wire dachshund is 21 weeks old now and he has quite a lot of his adult teeth already


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Trinny (SBT X) is 23 weeks and has all her adult teeth already! Jayjay (BC) is 19 weeks and has just started losing his baby teeth this week.


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

puppys start losing there teeth at 16 weeks old and should have most of there teeth by the time they are 6months


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies

Im almost ashamed I never gave this a thought ... I mean I knew he was teething so he's been given all the usual stuff to help him with that , but I just never connected teething with getting his adult teeth 

Can you tell this is the first puppy ive ever had , lol (Bud was 18 months old when I met him and Steve)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i found out one of my dogs was losing their teeth only because i walk around in bare feet and kept steping on them. lol


----------

